# Lie-Nielsen No. 2 Bench Plane



## smitdog

Nice video review. That No. 2 would certainly come in handy in those tight spots and narrow boards. How's the room for your grip? I have big ham hock hands and small planes just look uncomfortable to me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wish there was more content here than links to your website.


----------



## mmwoodstudio

Did you not see the YouTube movie in the post? If not the video is here on YouTube: 






> Wish there was more content here than links to your website.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


----------



## mmwoodstudio

The grip is tight. I use two fingers or none inside of the grip. It only took me a minute or two to get comfortable with the plane.



> Nice video review. That No. 2 would certainly come in handy in those tight spots and narrow boards. How s the room for your grip? I have big ham hock hands and small planes just look uncomfortable to me.
> 
> - smitdog


----------



## pmayer

Nice review. I have the old Bedrock version of this plane and I absolutely love it.


----------



## mmwoodstudio

Awesome!



> Nice review. I have the old Bedrock version of this plane and I absolutely love it.
> 
> - pmayer


----------



## Dedvw

Smitdog, though I would love endorsing Lie-Nielsen living not far from where they are made, I find that the Veritas line is slightly larger. I have had a chance to hold many LN and Veritas planes side by side and almost 100% of the time the Veritas was better suited for larger hands.

This comment by no means compares the quality between the two. This was just an ergonomic observation from a guy with large hands.


----------



## mmwoodstudio

Got to use what works best for you!



> Smitdog, though I would love endorsing Lie-Nielsen living not far from where they are made, I find that the Veritas line is slightly larger. I have had a chance to hold many LN and Veritas planes side by side and almost 100% of the time the Veritas was better suited for larger hands.
> 
> This comment by no means compares the quality between the two. This was just an ergonomic observation from a guy with large hands.
> 
> - Dedvw


----------



## SSG

Not sure which is better, your craftsmanship or your video. Lie-Nielsen is one of those companies who don't need reviews because there reputation is so awesome, but I really enjoyed this video. I bought a WoodRiver #5 but had I known how great Lie-Nielsen was I would never consider WoodRiver! I replaced mine with a Lie-Nielsen #5.

I am very envious of you, but I really don't have a use for the #2. I absolutely love my #3 and #5 planes, and I look forward to expanding my collection and hopefully more reviews here from you.


----------



## mmwoodstudio

Thanks! I just finished the Gamble Rocker. You can check it out here in my blog posts, on my site or on YouTube.

The #3 and #5 sound like a good combo to me!



> Not sure which is better, your craftsmanship or your video. Lie-Nielsen is one of those companies who don t need reviews because there reputation is so awesome, but I really enjoyed this video. I bought a WoodRiver #5 but had I known how great Lie-Nielsen was I would never consider WoodRiver! I replaced mine with a Lie-Nielsen #5.
> 
> I am very envious of you, but I really don t have a use for the #2. I absolutely love my #3 and #5 planes, and I look forward to expanding my collection and hopefully more reviews here from you.
> 
> - SSG


----------

